# Crown XLS1000



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

how do i hook this up to my Yamaha RX-A840BL reciever? i want it to drive my infinity alpha40 towers. I'am new here so thank you for your help.:wave:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If the Yamaha has RCA outs, which I believe the XLS series has. Just go from the front left and right preouts of the Yamaha to the inputs of the crown. I recently installed a Yamaha p2500s into my system and used RCA to 1/4" TS connectors with no problems. 
The XLS seems to be a good option. Is this a 2ch system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

no its a 5.1 system. ok front speakers out to amp then amp to the front speakers. then where on the amp do i hookup the front speakers. will i need any special plugs to hookup the speakers to the amp? also once the fronts are hooked up to the amp do i still use 5.1 in the setup menu in the reciever. also can i by-wire the fronts from the amp?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. You got it. Just hook the speakers up to the speaker terminals on the amp. I would start with the gain knobs all the way down, and run the test tone for each channel. manually turn up the knob for whichever channel your setting, until your spl meter reads 75db. Then run the auto cal. If you don't have an spl meter I would recommend having one just because you'll want to double check the levels after ypao runs. Plus you can tweak your system more accurately. If that's not an option, I'd turn up the knobs until the levels sound close and then run ypao. Do that until your around "0" for trim. I wouldn't worry about bi-amping. The benefits (if any) are negligible unless you run an active crossover etc. Hope I made sense! Back to bed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> Yep. You got it. Just hook the speakers up to the speaker terminals on the amp. I would start with the gain knobs all the way down, and run the test tone for each channel. manually turn up the knob for whichever channel your setting, until your spl meter reads 75db. Then run the auto cal. If you don't have an spl meter I would recommend having one just because you'll want to double check the levels after ypao runs. Plus you can tweak your system more accurately. If that's not an option, I'd turn up the knobs until the levels sound close and then run ypao. Do that until your around "0" for trim. I wouldn't worry about bi-amping. The benefits (if any) are negligible unless you run an active crossover etc. Hope I made sense! Back to bed...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i get about 80% of what your saying. what do you mean 0 trim? and do i need to run the ypao? can't i just do all the setups manually?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You can definitely do the calibration manually(I assume that to mean you do have an spl meter). The main advantage to ypao is that it will EQ the system and set distance as well as set levels.(I think higher levels of ypao do phase alignment and some sub EQ). Theoretically providing a response free of peaks and valleys. Of course the reason for this is so that notes, and sounds have even output at the LP without cancellation or boosting. I've read that more people seem to prefer results when using ypao, than going manual, but of course ymmv. When I'm referring to 0, I mean when adjusting levels in the avr, you can usually go between -12 and +12(roughly). Ideally you'll try for 0 but due to room interaction and different impedance between speakers you'll normally see channel levels set between -5 and +5. Hope that's a little more clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

your the man thankx. yup i am getting it now. the reason for the amp in the first place is that i like to listen to music at high levels and the reciever's amp keeps going into protection mode. so i figured i will take some of the strain off the av amp and stop the reciever from shutting down. does this sound correct to you?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad I could help! 
That's definitely a good reason for an outboard amp. I'm guessing you have some 4ohm(with dips lower) speakers that might be hard to drive. Normally the power supply causes the protection mode because it runs out of juice. You may notice other things too, but a lot of that stuff is subjective. I'm super glad I bought my Yamaha amp, just haven't had a chance to write much about it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

no all my speakers are 8ohm. how can i stop the unit from running outta juice. i put in a 120amp wall socket but that didn't help.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Unfortunately, the weak link IMO is the power supply in the avr. It just doesn't have the reserve capacity. When you start driving your speakers hard, it just can't keep up with the load. I think the crown is the right thing to do, short of a new avr. One other thing. Are you running your mains full range? Making sure they're crossed over around 80hz will lighten the load. What Yamaha, and what speakers/sub are you running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

speakers are on small crossover 100mhz. fronts speakers are bi-wired/bi-amped. avr is a Yamaha RX-A840BL 7.2-Channel Wi-Fi Network AVENTAGE. speakers fr infinity alpha40 center infinity alpha rr same sub infinity 1200s


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

STUCH77 said:


> no its a 5.1 system. ok *front speakers out to amp* then amp to the front speakers. then where on the amp do i hookup the front speakers.* will i need any special plugs to hookup the speakers to the amp? *also once the fronts are hooked up to the amp do i still use 5.1 in the setup menu in the reciever. also can i by-wire the fronts from the amp?


No, not the Yamaha’s speaker outputs to the Crown. The Yamaha’s PRE AMP outputs, the left/right. Do NOT try to connect the speaker outputs to the Crown’s inputs!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

got it thankx. will i need this to make the avr and amp work? ART CLEANBoxPro


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Probably not. Try level-matching it to the Yamaha as outlined in Part 8 of my gain structure article (link can be found in my signature). If you can’t do it with the amp’s gains all the way up, then you can consider the clean box.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good catch Wayne. I did say preouts initially but wasn't fully awake when he asked the 2nd time. Stuch77, I would skip the bi-wire and just use the crown for the mains and save the avr power for surrounds. Bi- wiring is useless, and the 840 is rated for 100x7. It may deliver 100watts, but not into 7 channels. No avr actually meets those ratings which is frustrating. I'd guess off hand the 840 is probably only good for 70 or 80 watts all channels driven, although in practice you won't often find that kind of demand. I don't think you'll need the cleanbox either. 
You said "loud". How loud exactly do you mean? Sorry I missed the speaker thing earlier. That could have been a mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

loud well i live in a two story all mason block 3,000sqft house. With that being said loud enough to make the rental house people next door come over and tell me its too loud lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

More power!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> More power!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More Power... yea its like my hotrods never enough power. been a power hog my whole life lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Me too. Hot rod? Whatchagot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

not really hotrods i just call them that 2005 350z dyno 305 to the rear wheels lots of work done. dodge slt hemi thunder road svt cowl hood, exhaust, cold air intake, throttle body, revamped computer. i had a ford svt lighting before the dodge that was a fast truck. Hey now that i have your attention can you please answer my other new thread i started on my ble-ray player hookup. Hey again Thankx a lot to you for all your help.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think "hot rods" is fair enough to say. Btw, I tried to help out on your BD thread. Hey, if I can even help a little bit, I'm doing good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STUCH77 (Dec 8, 2015)

thank you guys for all your help


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

STUCH77 said:


> thank you guys for all your help



Roger that! How's it been goin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

